
The State of the Bestiary Is Stable - gpresot
https://hazlitt.net/feature/state-bestiary-stable
======
simonh
I still remember the absurdly heavy impact it made when it came out. People
were sinking thousands of pounds into it and it as sucking money out of the
rest of the hobby games industry. It was surreal to watch. Some other
companies came out with their own collectible games which did well for a
while, but when the bottom fell out of the market a few of them were left with
huge inventories they couldn’t sell and were wiped out or financially
crippled.

Meanwhile the publishers, Wizards of the Coast were so flush with money they
bought the industry 5000lb Gorilla TSR, then were bought by Hasbro. Magic
isn’t even a roleplaying game, but it’s effects on the Pencil n paper RPG
scene are felt to this day.

It’s interesting that Garfield was a mathematician, as is the other real rock
star card and board game designer Reiner Knizia. Game design is a complex
problem and clearly a good grip on the mathematical, statistical and geometric
aspects can’t hurt. I think I’ll have to pick up Richard’s book.

------
theDoug
I bought a couple 2019 core sets and some boosters a month ago, first time
I've owned Magic in twenty years. It's weird how it manages to sit in the back
of the mind, just waiting for the curiosity to return.

~~~
jetti
I haven't played in a few years but I always have the itch to buy a pack when
I see them at the store.

